# Bolt VOX 1TB 4-tuner - Voice control doesn't work (error D404)



## ElJefe (Mar 9, 2002)

I have a new Bolt VOX 1TB (4-tuner/OTA). 

So far two wonky issues:

1) The voice function doesn't work. Push the voice button and TiVO gives an error message on screen (D404) "Not supported on this box". I called and waited on TiVO support, got escalated to software development before I got transferred to a general voicemail box.

2) Even though the tuning adapter is installed the TiVO reports the Tuning Adapter as not being present. The tuner is a Cisco STA1550 plugged into the Bolt VOX top USB port. The TiVO is able to reach any switched digital channel and the M-Card shows up ok and functional.

Everything else seems to work. Seems like early release kernel/software bugginess. 

If anyone knows what to do to resolve either issue I'm all ears.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Is you Bolt VOX running the new Hydra UI or did it ship with the old HDUI? 

For voice to work it has to be running the new UI. Beyond which UI you are running and the color the Bolt VOX is the same hardware as the original Bolt. 

Regarding the tuning adapter try the other USB port also try rebooting after you switch ports if the unit doesn't see the tuning adapter.


----------



## jgmailbx (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm also getting the error D404 saying that voice is not supported on this box. It's a brand new TIVO Bolt Vox 1 TB that I picked up yesterday at Best Buy. I called TIVO support this morning and the tech didn't know anything about the Vox model. He wasted my time saying that I needed to pair the remote with the blue-tooth dongle!!! I had to explain to him that the remote came paired and that all the buttons already work out of the box and that you don't need a blue-tooth dongle with the Vox to make it work. My other issue that I'm having is that none of the Apps will launch. I get an error whenever I try to launch, PLEX, Amazon Priime Videos, Netflix and Hulu. The error is V301.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

You guys might try contacting TiVo_Ted he is a TiVo rep and posting in the coffee house forum allot trying to help with the new Hydra UI and VOX systems.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

ElJefe said:


> I have a new Bolt VOX 1TB (4-tuner/OTA).
> 
> So far two wonky issues:
> 
> ...


I've spent many years with TiVos and tuning adapters. Your TiVo, tuning adapter, and cablecard must work together in a very precise way to assure optimal performance. They can require reqular attention. TiVo and cable companies are now generally better at keeping this delicately balanced trio of devices working on their systems. Regarding your tuning adapter:

1. I assume this is a new install or self-install of your tuning adapter and you are not swapping out from a previous install. I also assume your TiVo itself is connected correctly to your network and communicating with TiVo's servers.
A. You don't mention which cable company you use. Different companies have different connection methods.
B. You don't mention status of the front light on your tuning adapter. Once synched and operational the front light should be on steady. If it's flashing in short or long pulses the tuning adapter is not synching correctly.

2. Check again that cable connections (both cable and USB) are connected per Cable Co instructions and are tightly connected. If a splitter is used check those connections. Make sure USB connectors are pushed all the way in on both the Tivo and tuning adapter. Seems like a no-brainer but I've spent hours troubleshooting problems when the problem was a simple loose connection.

3. If problem continues, call your cable company tech support. Many now have dedicated TiVo and/or cablecard departments so ask. Have them reconfirm all serial numbers and required information is correct in their system. They may ask you to reboot your Tivo and/or tuning adapter in a certain sequence. Keeping them on the phone, request they send a "hit" signal to tuning adapter if they don't mention this. There is no feedback signal to them to confirm the tuning adapter is working so you must provide that feedback. They may try additional troubleshooting...just don't let them off the phone until they've exhausted everything they can do from their end. I've seen this take up to an hour or more. They generally want to run though everything they can to avoid a "truck roll" to your house.

4. If problem continues, cable company may have to send a technician to your home. Make sure you ask the rep if this is free or if they will charge you for this visit. If you are charged, how much? Record the name and other information of this phone rep. Some cable companies will follow up with an email confirming tech visit appointment and if it is free or you will be charged. Ask during your phone call if this is your cable company's policy. You want no surprises resulting from a tech support visit. Good luck.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And so, unclear to me from the above: are the Bolt Vox boxes above that are having issues actually running the new Hydra UI? Or are they still on the Gen3 UI?


----------



## Charles.A (Jul 22, 2006)

I just received the voice remote for an existing Bolt.

The remote seemed to be already paired and everything worked, except that the Listen key gave me an error message.

I was able to get it working by following the instructions on the Tivo support page: holding down the Tivo button and the Back button as described here:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Product_Information/TiVo-Voice-Troubleshooting

Hope this helps.


----------



## Estiemaker (Dec 31, 2017)

I also just purchased a Bolt VOX. None of the apps work, and the voice gives the error D404. It was quite a pain to get the tuning adapter working with Spectrum, but it does work now.I have tried pairing the remote, but that did not change anything.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Did you follow the troubleshooting on that post just above yours?

-KP


----------



## Estiemaker (Dec 31, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> Did you follow the troubleshooting on that post just above yours?
> 
> -KP


Yes. It did not help


----------



## Estiemaker (Dec 31, 2017)

Estiemaker said:


> Yes. It did not help


Tried my box again today. everything is now working. I have no idea what repair helped to remedy the box, but it now works on voice and apps...I love this Tivo Bolt VOX!!


----------

